# Part Loan at 14?



## christylauren (27 July 2018)

Hii! Im Christy and this is my first post on the forum. I rode horses for about a year when i was around 10 every other weekend, doing hacks and walking/trotting/cantering. I had to stop as my dad moved away from the area and i stopped staying at his house every other weekend. Recently my dad has been able to start paying for my brothers vocal lessons which are £15-£45 a week depending on how often he attends. I am hoping to get back into riding, but just hacking and probably walking/trotting. Since I would also like to groom etc. i was looking into a part loan. Maybe 1-2 days a week as i dont think my parents would like to drive me 10 mins there and 10 back for hours a day since my mum now does college. I was wondering since i would be the one taking care of it for those days, what i would have to do? Obviously it will vary but would i have to canter etc with the horse? I have anxiety and get quite nervous with some things. I also have never tacked a horse before or anything so not sure how that would work? Could maybe do one day a week and just muck out and groom/feed? I am 14 and have 5 animals which i take full responsibility for, and still have a lot of time


----------



## be positive (28 July 2018)

I think that as it has been a few years since you last rode regularly that the best way to get started again would be at a local riding school where you can have lessons and should also be able to learn the basics of stable management before you think about trying to find a share. 

I am not sure you would find many owners willing to let you care for their horse until you have a little more experience and proved your commitment, it will not be easy to fit in a horse over the winter and many people will be concerned that you may give up when they need the help the most.

I would suggest getting back into the riding, learning how to tack up and do general stable jobs then looking for a share next spring by which time you should be more confident and have improved your skills, an owner will take you more seriously as you will have proved you are committed and can be an asset rather than them having to oversee you doing everything for some time.


----------



## Apercrumbie (28 July 2018)

Many riding schools will also have stable management days/lessons and I think this would be really useful for you. It would be a safe and supervised environment and will begin to give you the skills you need to look after a horse without a riding instructor present. Also it would be a more social environment which might be more fun for you.


----------



## Theocat (28 July 2018)

be positive said:



			I think that as it has been a few years since you last rode regularly that the best way to get started again would be at a local riding school where you can have lessons and should also be able to learn the basics of stable management before you think about trying to find a share. 

I am not sure you would find many owners willing to let you care for their horse until you have a little more experience and proved your commitment, it will not be easy to fit in a horse over the winter and many people will be concerned that you may give up when they need the help the most.

I would suggest getting back into the riding, learning how to tack up and do general stable jobs then looking for a share next spring by which time you should be more confident and have improved your skills, an owner will take you more seriously as you will have proved you are committed and can be an asset rather than them having to oversee you doing everything for some time.
		
Click to expand...

This.

Most people looking for a share want someone who can take over responsibility in their "shifts". You would need someone to teach you - so, at this stage, you need a riding school.

Have weekly lessons, and see if you can build up to being a weekend helper.


----------



## Shay (29 July 2018)

Echo that - see if you can work up to helping in exchange for rides.  If the RS near you is a linked Pony Club Center that is easier (simply because of the associated insurance).  Or is you have a BHS exam center nearby you could speak to your parents about starting your BHS exams which would give you a practical and transferable qualification.   Your age isn't the issue - but the lack of practical experience is.  Plus you sound like you might be better with the support of others around you rather than having to cope on your own?


----------



## christylauren (29 July 2018)

Messaged a few riding schools nearby. Waiting for replies about volunteering.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 July 2018)

christylauren said:



			Messaged a few riding schools nearby. Waiting for replies about volunteering.
		
Click to expand...

You probably wouldn't get much riding experience but volunteering with an urban farm, rescue centre, RDA, or therapy centre would also give you excellent stable management experience.
Good luck!


----------



## Muddy unicorn (29 July 2018)

My daughter&#8217;s a year older than you and has recently taken on the horse she was sharing on full loan.  Obviously it&#8217;s easier at the moment as it&#8217;s the school holidays but in term time she goes to the yard every day after school.  There&#8217;s no mucking out as he&#8217;s on grass livery but she has to poo-pick the field, groom her horse, feed him and turn him out again after riding him.  Plus any general jobs which need doing that day like tack cleaning etc.  She&#8217;d been sharing him two days a week before the full loan started so did the same but just on the days she was on the yard.  She was only expected to go down one a day as he&#8217;s on part livery.

However, she&#8217;s been riding for years as well as helping out at her riding school since she was 12, she went on riding holidays every summer where she looked after a pony all week and has got her BHS stage 1 - she&#8217;s a confident rider and the horse&#8217;s owner is happy that she knows what she&#8217;s doing.  In your position I imagine that you&#8217;d have a lot more fun if you felt more confident so things like riding lessons, helping out at stables, going on &#8216;pony week&#8217;-type holidays would all help.  Good luck!


----------



## Theocat (7 August 2018)

christylauren said:



			Messaged a few riding schools nearby. Waiting for replies about volunteering.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be despondent if you don't get positive replies - they will want to size you up first, so the best route is to start having lessons somewhere, then ask about helping. Even if you just start with asking to help untack your pony and brush it after your lesson, it will build from there!


----------



## Clodagh (7 August 2018)

christylauren said:



			Messaged a few riding schools nearby. Waiting for replies about volunteering.
		
Click to expand...

I would recommend going to see them. If you turn up looking tidy and sensible they will be far more likely to help. RS tend to get so many messages you may not get replies. Also agree with whoever suggested volunteering at a rescue or similar, my neice did this and learned so much about looking after horses, most of which was dealing with poo!


----------



## Starzaan (22 August 2018)

Definitely get yourself to a local riding school and learn a lot more before taking on a share or part loan. When I was last teaching in a riding school we had a fab system of "stages" for helpers. Once they had reached a certain level of competency they could then earn free lessons (half a day helping = 1 box, 4 boxes = free lesson) and extra rides on the quieter polo ponies or liveries. 
The kids that were the most successful and went on to have their own horses were the ones who were the most keen to learn and get stuck in. 
Riding schools ALWAYS need help, but the key thing to remember is you must be useful - it must be helpful to have you there, so try and do the jobs that others shy away from, and you'll get taken under someone's wing. I had a kid who was fabulous and was the first to volunteer for the grim jobs like clearing out drains. He got more riding and more free lessons from me than any other because he earned it by being so keen and not afraid to get his hands dirty and really help out. 
Good luck!


----------

